# Grinding Sound At Low Speeds



## Clean1.8T (Mar 20, 2009)

Once I brake to 25km/h, a grinding sound begins and will remain until i reach a full stop. It sounds as if it is coming from the rear brakes. The grinding sound occurs no matter how hard I apply the brakes (i.e light braking to slamming the brakes). There is no noticeable vibration in the brake pedal when the grinding occurs. There are also no warning lights on the dash.

car in question: 2003 mkiv jetta 1.8t automatic

thanks in advance :beer:


----------



## Clean1.8T (Mar 20, 2009)

The pads are still meaty and the rotors _look_ fine.


----------



## Popadopolis (Aug 13, 2008)

Did you check the inside pads and rotor surface?


----------



## scott2187 (Sep 26, 2010)

You'll have to take the calipers off for this, but make sure you caliper carrier slide pins are not seized in the carrier. I just did my rear brakes today after getting annoyed with the grinding sound and all of the slide pins were rusted in the carrier.

If they are stuck, try to ease them out, clean the corrosion off of the pin and out of the carrier hole, coat liberally with never-seize, and re-assemble. Otherwise, germanautoparts.com sells the whole carrier and pin assembly for $30 a piece (stealership wants $80 a piece).


----------



## Clean1.8T (Mar 20, 2009)

Brought it to the stealership, seems I'm the dummy because the rear pads were done. 439+Tax+Labour for two new rear rotors and pads.... and they recommended two rear tires at 249 a pop plus labour. Needless to say, I wasn't there for long.


----------



## DCLarios (Feb 18, 2010)

I have had the same problems too! I was wondering if it was just me. I have an '07 Jetta and my wife and '08. I did the rears on my 07 with no problems. Keep in mind, I am a mechanic as well, so I would like to think I can do brakes with my eyes closed. I changed the brakes on my wife's car, had the rotors turned and fresh pads. Not but a couple weeks later, I get the same grinding noise as if the pad were rubbing metal to metal on the rotors. I checked and the pads and rotors look fine. I still heard grinding and now my wife is looking at me like I have no credibility anymore, so I took the wheels off, and pulled the calipers and everything looks fine. I'm stumped!


----------



## vrubbadub (Jan 24, 2005)

*reply*

This looks like something that I am experiancing at the moment i will need to use this education towards fixing my own problem....Good thing I read this!:thumbup:


----------



## tt_kcalb_nevar (Feb 26, 2010)

DCLarios said:


> I have had the same problems too! I was wondering if it was just me. I have an '07 Jetta and my wife and '08. I did the rears on my 07 with no problems. Keep in mind, I am a mechanic as well, so I would like to think I can do brakes with my eyes closed. I changed the brakes on my wife's car, had the rotors turned and fresh pads. Not but a couple weeks later, I get the same grinding noise as if the pad were rubbing metal to metal on the rotors. I checked and the pads and rotors look fine. I still heard grinding and now my wife is looking at me like I have no credibility anymore, so I took the wheels off, and pulled the calipers and everything looks fine. I'm stumped!



Did you solve this problem? I have the same damn noise on my tt! I had this problem with my brakes, seems like its from the rear passenger side brake. I then changed all four calipers and pads with performance EBC parts about 4 months ago and the noise stopped. About 2 days ago it decided to start again!! Its driving me crazy!! I cant figure it out!


----------



## EuroSportChicago (Jun 9, 2010)

Guys does this sound like a ABS causing the grind or a mechanical grind??

I had this problem on a non VW/Audi car and it was the ABS malfunctioning.


----------



## DCLarios (Feb 18, 2010)

Nope.. I haven't fixed this yet. I've been monitoring the condition of the brakes, and the rotors and pads look fine. It sounds mechanical and at times very worrisome, but I figure, I'll wait till the breaks wear off a little longer before I do more investigating. Unitl then, I'm baffled.


----------



## JayJetta (Mar 29, 2001)

I got this same grind a few days ago, mk iv jetta. Came from the rear and both times it was during cold start. Went away in 5 minutes both times and hasnt returned since. What's interesting is that ABS malfunction was mentioned above. i've got the dreaded g201 code that points to the ABS pump. I've cycled the ABS pump as per vagcom instructions but that was way b4 the grind started...And my traction control occassionally goes nuts at only 30 mph in certain off ramps. If this grind is the ABS, i'll prove it soon. I've already got a spare ABS pump and MC from an R32. Once i can source the brake line block offs, i'll swap the parts and report back. It may be awhile as im having trouble finding the block offs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tt_kcalb_nevar (Feb 26, 2010)

Good luck jayjetta!! I hope you can help shine some light on this issue!


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

Does it feel/sound like ABS? If it is, it's a wheel speed sensor... but the ABS is supposed to feedback through the brake pedal so you know it's working. What pads are on the car?


----------



## sciroccoboy16v (Sep 4, 2006)

I've had similar problems with the new chargers at work. Swapped out the pads and the noise went away. Sometimes turning the rotors too smooth will not allow the pads to properly seat in.


----------



## IJM (Jul 30, 2001)

Another possibility is that the splash shield is rubbing on the rotor. I've had this happen sporadically on two different cars. It's easy to smack a wheel off it and bend it when changing brakes, which is often what happens. Check to be sure there's plenty of clearance all around.


----------

